# Bites then licks; Urinates on us!



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Alright, I have two problems my boyfriend and I are curious about. The first one that's been bothering us more and more lately is Seven - every time she crosses across an arm, hand, or crawls over Jane, a little pee is left behind. I at first brushed it off as mere marking of her territory, but by now I know I've made it clear several times that _I'm_ the boss, not her. I feel she's respected it so far in every aspect besides urinating all over us (she sometimes likes to test ma, though). Anyone got any idea how to put an end to it?

Also, there's little Mary-Jane. She loves giving little rat kisses, especially to my boyfriend. But she hardly ever licks without nipping a little first. Is this apart of her rough grooming? She also tends to bite me pretty hard from time to time. Explanations for this?


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

Congratulations, you are the sun and moon of your rats world!

When they drip urine on you it is normally not urine marking. It is actually a sign of affection. Thy Pee on each other to say 'I love you! lets be friends forever. As a token of my love, I shall give you my very own urine. Do you like it?'

Gross I know, but it is actually a good thing.

As fot the nipping, is she new an not used to you yet? where did she come from? All of my SPCA rats nip because the volunteers at the shelter would always hand them food but not hold them. As a result, they see a hand coming towards them and immediately think it is food rather than a hand. This can be trained out after time though. She could also be going after the salts on your hands from sweat, or be smelling food. When she bites hard she might be feeling threatened. This again just takes time. I have been bitten only once and it was when I reached into a hide-y box to pick up a newbie. Big mistake. She felt cornered and got my pointer finger real good. It took 5 minutes to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I forgot to mention she never bites my boyfriend. And we've had her for a couple months - bought from PetSmart. She got handled a little more because she was there longer, too. Thinking about what you've said, I'm half-wondering if she isn't smelling the food on my hands from work? 

And truthfully she does really light nibbling on Tyler's finger tips.


----------



## LoneOakRats (Mar 23, 2011)

Chemical said:


> The first one that's been bothering us more and more lately is Seven - every time she crosses across an arm, hand, or crawls over Jane, a little pee is left behind. I at first brushed it off as mere marking of her territory, but by now I know I've made it clear several times that _I'm_ the boss, not her. I feel she's respected it so far in every aspect besides urinating all over us (she sometimes likes to test ma, though). Anyone got any idea how to put an end to it?


I'm a bit confused. Its totally normal for rats to mark their territory. You seem to think that she is doing this to show dominance? Where did you get that idea? Exactly how do you make it clear that you are the "boss" of her? I would honestly like to know.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Y'know, I'm just gonna do us all a favor and delete my account. I feel cornered about being wrong about freakin' everything when I post on this site. So... Peace!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

This user became extremely offensive in PM and has been deleted.


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

...the situation blew up _again_? What over? I thought LoneOakRats asked respectfully and everything...

Sorry if I shouldn't be asking, I just tend to have a hard time understanding people and I'm wondering if I missed something here.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

trust me... the forum is much better off without members like her. ;D should have known from the beginning when she admitted to breeding feeder stock rats lol.


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

That whole situation confused me from the beginning. Not really sure what to think about this but I'm glad that there'll be an end to the drama, at least.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

If you saw her blog, you would know exactly why she is not welcome. She basically cursed us all out calling us know it alls. Sigh.

At least it's over/


----------

